# Loquat Tree



## Frankj3 (Oct 6, 2014)

Has anyone ever used a Loquat tree to make a wood sign?

My neighbor had a tree split due to a storm and the wood's color has me intrigued.....it's a neat looking orange color.

It's freshly cut so I would need to let it dry for about 6 months or so.

Just curious if it's worth messing with.

Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Frankj3 said:


> Has anyone ever used a Loquat tree to make a wood sign?
> 
> My neighbor had a tree split due to a storm and the wood's color has me intrigued.....it's a neat looking orange color.
> 
> ...


it's a fruit tree so why not...
6 months of drying wont hardly even touch it...
what are the dimensions??


----------



## graycat (Oct 14, 2013)

Hello frankj3;

There are a number of timbers that attract the name loquat - I presume you are talking about the fruit tree _Eriobotrya japonica_ known as Biwa in Japan. In Japan and China long strait pieces of loquat are highly valued for making wooden weapons (e.g. practice swords ) and (non-practice) pole weapons as they are particularly light in weight and robust in that they do not "barber chair" or break into sharp shards. I am told by someone who "aught to know" that loquat wood is similar to guava in that it is quite workable when soft but can be rough on tools after it hardens. Apropos, you might want to do your rough cutting (well oversize) while it is "green" then arrange for it to dry slowly (to avoid checking). You can check on the internet - where another source who claims to know says that it remains workable after drying. That conflict may be due to identification of the trees that produced the wood - common names are not particularly useful or accurate. If you undertake the project I would be interested to learn how it came out. particularly if you can identify the species of wood - some plant nurseries can do that. Peter M (Australia).


----------



## Frankj3 (Oct 6, 2014)

Well it's all for naught. The city beat me to the limbs today. They hardly ever pick up heavy brush every 2 weeks.....but they did today.

Maybe I can find another one now that I know what I am looking for.

I don't know the scientific name for this one but it has born fruit for years.

Thanks for the input guys.


----------

